# R7 & R10 Manuals Available for Download



## vjlex (Jun 15, 2022)

The manual for the R7 is now available for download. You can find it in your own language here. English PDF can be directly accessed here.

The page for the R10 is here. The English PDF is here. Happy RTFM!


----------



## koenkooi (Jun 15, 2022)

Like with the R5: HEIF is only available when using HDR, which disabled the fast refresh mode in the EVF.
Like the M6II: the burst option creates a single file that only DPP knows how to read and you can’t extract all images at once, you have to go one-by-one :/


----------

